# looking for a jacket



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

i saw a kid who had matching jacket and pants that were white with a brown old map print. i really liked the jacket but haven't been able to find anything like it online. i know it's probably a shot in the dark but i figured i'd ask you guys if you've seen this jacket/pants and if you knew what band they were. thanks


----------

